# (EOM) Spell List:  Speed and Cloud



## Matrix4b (Feb 26, 2003)

I had an idea to put in a new list to incluce Haste and the like to EOM.  Make a new list.  Still need to fully flesh it out but most of the durations will be 1rd/lvl.
Prerequisites: Evoke Force, Instill Force in (Creature)
Speed
0- 10 ft burst of speed to movement for 1 rd
1-  Expiditious Retreat (double move)
2-  Lesser Haste (Extra Move Equivilent and +2 AC for speed)
3-  Haste (extra partial and +4 enhacement to AC)
4-  Freedome of Movement 
5-  Accelerated (haste with blur effect)
6-  Bestow Speed (bestow on 1 creature/lvl a 3 lvl speed effect)
7-  Accelerate (Haste effect and can water/wind walk)
8-  Break Barrier (move so fast can break the time barrier and jump 3d6 rds into the future or go through matter (full move in one rd, 1/2 next, 1/4 next, 5ft next, then stop.  Or break the etherial barrier for himself)  all effects need standard move before effect takes place as an acceleration.  
9- Speed beyond Time ( has 1d4+1 extra actions a round in which no one else that is not sped up cannot take an action as per time stop)

The Other Idea I had for a List is the Cloud List:
Prerequisites: Evoke Water or Evoke Steam, Evoke Area Water or Evoke Area Steam.
0- Puff (Cloud 30 ft spread 20 ft high for 1rd/level less if wind)
1-Obscuring Mist
2-Fog Cloud
3-Stinking Cloud
4-Solid Fog
5-Cloudkill
6-Acid Fog
7-Entangling Fog (fog that "Web"s the people caught in it)
8-Elemental Fog (Cloud that deals damage of an element that is known already from another evoke (Element) list. Such as Incendiary Cloud (Evoke Fire needed)  Does 5d6 damage plus moderate elemental side effect.
9- Anti-Magic Fog (As Obscuring Mist but with the added effect of an anti-magical feild while in the fog.  Also an area Greater Dispel Magic on items/spells that remain in the fog for more than a round, 1d20+level of caster for the check.


So Tell me What you think?  

Matrix


----------



## Dave Blewer (Feb 26, 2003)

Interesting... I 'll give it some more thought, but that is my initial reaction.


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 26, 2003)

interresting suggestions

I would only suggest to change the haste spell to what it will become in the 3.5 version of D&D i.e. 1 free attack (instead of one partial action)

the 8th level sounds strange to me.


----------



## Matrix4b (Feb 26, 2003)

I agree it is kind of strange.  Basically I was a bit confused how to put the 8th level spell of the list.

To elaborate:  Break Barrier, you can do one of three things

1. Break time barrier: jump into the future 3d6 rounds by accelating so fast, a onetime spell endig effect.  And actually withness all that has happened, sort of like the time hop psionic out of the psi handbook.  You do need your full move before the "hop" kicks in, to build up the speed to do so. You may hop number of times equal to your constitution modifyer, no lower than once.

2. Break Physical barrier: You can temporiarily go through physical matter, it does have a limit on how much you could go through, IE the matter slows you down.  For the first round you have your full movement, second round 1/2 movement, 3rd rd 1/4 movement, 4th rd only 5ft of move left before you need open space and your full move to re-accelerate.  Spell lasts 1rd/lvl.  You still need your full move distance to accelerate enough to get this fast.

3. Break Etheral Barrier: You are moving so fast you break into the etheral plane that overlaps ours, as before you need your full movement to get up enough speed.  As long as the spell lasts you can break into or out of the Etherial Plane by passing through the barrier. spell Lasts 1rd/lvl.  To break the Ethereal barrier you need enough distance equal to your full move.


Yes it sounds a bit weird but an 8th level spell is equivalent to limited wish.  Very powerful,  I needed to think of something that would be powerfull enough.


The Cloud List is rather simple, I did see sort of a progression for a  fog bank spell already in place.  It just needed implemented, as there are no similar spells in the lists withough jimming it a bit.  Just makes sense to elaborate it a bit.  The 8th level spell on the Cloud list is interesting as it adds the flexibility.  You could have Death Fog, Healling Fog, Fire Fog, Lightning Fog.  I would suggest that people dont go too far out like say Glass Fog or some such.  Just as long as it seems to mesh with a fog like effect.

If any of you test out these lists your self let me know how it goes.  I am open to sugestions and the like.

Matrix


----------

